# Cypripedium Princess



## fundulopanchax (Jun 22, 2009)

To follow Tom's photos of Cyp lichiangense, here is a very unusual hybrid between it and Cyp reginae, Cyp Princess. There are few of these in cultivation even though it was one of the earliest hybrids registered (1995 by Carson Whitlow) - the two parents are very distantly related and of very different habit. This specimen is from the same grower who grew the Cyp lichiangense specimen Tom showed. The flower is similar in shape and size to Cyp reginae but the size of the plant and its general habit are more similar to the much smaller Cyp lichiangense. I find the color pattern in the leaves to be quite fascinating. I have been very worried about the plant (I have had it since last fall) since it is so uncommon but as you can see, it is perfectly happy. It is very late-blooming, even a week later than my Cyp reginae.

Ron


----------



## Ernie (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome. Is it difficult to grow? 

-Ernie


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow. Yes, that is awesome. I too would like to know how you grow it, and its ease/hardness to grow.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 22, 2009)

Absolutely stunning. Nice job!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2009)

Very colorful. I could grow it as a jewel orchid!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 22, 2009)

I have only had it since last fall but it was overwintered with the rest of my Cyps outside in a pot under leaves. This spring it came up late compared to most others (as does Cyp reginae) and is blooming late along with Cyp reginae - Cyp lichiangense also blooms late. It is a very happy plant thus far, growing in a shade house with many other mature Cyps and without any signs of distress such as leaf browning. It is in my inorganic mix - 33 % 5 mm gravel, 33% fired shale, 33% fired clay with hydroponics fertilizer once or twice per week. I have no idea yet how fast it might clump - my guess is slowly if at all since it does not seem to be a division and is many years old with only a single stem.

It is attractive and quite a conversation piece. I will freeze its pollen and think over the winter what I should attempt to cross it with....

Ron


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2009)

Where are you?


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! This is a gorgeous hybrid
My "Princess" doesn't quite have that growth habit or leaf mottling, oh well


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 23, 2009)

Stunning!!! Great colour and great foliage!!!! WOW!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 23, 2009)

Great looking clone Ron - much darker than most pics I've seen. It is a real treat to show this one to everybody since photos of it are still quite rare. I'm amazed you can keep the pollen for so long...now what to cross it with...



smartie2000 said:


> My "Princess" doesn't quite have that growth habit or leaf mottling, oh well



Fren, does your plant have spotting on the leaves at all? If it has normal looking leaves it is likely that the flower will end up looking like a typical C. _reginae_. If there is any spotting however, the flower will be similar to Ron's. I've heard that the ratio of reginae look alikes to true Princess is 7:3 for any batch of seedlings.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 23, 2009)

Most interesting!


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh, I like this one :smitten:

Robert


----------



## Elena (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, I just love that!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 23, 2009)

I am in Litchfield CT so mid-zone 5. I am pleased with the color. Another specimen that Tom has shown has similar spots, although not as many and it has spots on the lateral tepals rather than the incomplete stripes this one has. From the photo it appears that it has similar leaf markings.

Ron


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's the plant Ron is talking about. This seems the more typical pattern judging from the handful of pics that have been circulating around the web. Like the C. lichiangense, it is also grown by my Dutch friend (the flower was damaged in a wind storm).


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 23, 2009)

fundulopanchax said:


> I will freeze its pollen and think over the winter what I should attempt to cross it with....
> 
> Ron



I would try backcrossing it onto Cyp. reginae. You would get flowers that look very similar to reginae but with dark pink to red pouches!

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow! These take my breath away.


----------



## John M (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, this is an exotic beauty! Congratulations on growing and blooming it so nicely! I agree with Robert, I think backcrossed to reginae would be a very, very nice cross to make!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi, Robert,

I was certainly thinking about reginae - I am glad you suggested it. Perhaps it will have a nice tall habit (the one that Tom pictures seems to have a much taller habit). 

Thx

Ron


----------



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Fren, does your plant have spotting on the leaves at all? If it has normal looking leaves it is likely that the flower will end up looking like a typical C. _reginae_. If there is any spotting however, the flower will be similar to Ron's. I've heard that the ratio of reginae look alikes to true Princess is 7:3 for any batch of seedlings.



I have heard that when reginae is used as the mother plant in a cross, nearly 100% of the offspring will be pure reginae. Is this true? Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 25, 2009)

Often reginae does seem to dominate but as more crosses are made, many hybrids appear intermediate between the two parents. Some of those that looked just like reginae may have been pre-pollenated by bees although Ulla Silkens for instance generally looks just like reginae (but not always!) and it has been made many times. Princess is a cross between reginae and lichiangense and each plant for which there is a photo looks different, but most look quite intermediate between the two parents. 

Ron


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2009)

fundulopanchax said:


> Often reginae does seem to dominate but as more crosses are made, many hybrids appear intermediate between the two parents. Some of those that looked just like reginae may have been pre-pollenated by bees although Ulla Silkens for instance generally looks just like reginae (but not always!) and it has been made many times. Princess is a cross between reginae and lichiangense and each plant for which there is a photo looks different, but most look quite intermediate between the two parents.
> 
> Ron



That's not quite what I was talking about. I know there are variences within a hybrid, but is there a difference when you use reginae (or any other species) as the pod or pollen parent? This is where I heard this about reginae: http://www.lidaforsgarden.com/Orchids/cypripedium_eng_hybrid.htm Does anyone know about this? Apomixes is a type of asexual reproduction, and I don't know how this factors into this equation.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 26, 2009)

Pod vs pollen parent can certainly influence in a specific reciprocal cross. Having done several of these I can say it does not make much difference in the long run. For Princess, all of the crosses have used reginae as the pod parent.

Ron


----------

